
Ken Robinson, Who Preached Creativity in Teaching, Dies at 70 - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/11/world/europe/ken-robinson-who-preached-creativity-in-teaching-dies-at-70.html
======
mitchbob
He gave the most watched TED talk of all time, "Do Schools Kill Creativity?"
[1]

[1]
[https://www.ted.com/playlists/171/the_most_popular_talks_of_...](https://www.ted.com/playlists/171/the_most_popular_talks_of_all)

